# [gelöst] Autologin abschalten - CalculateLinux

## LuxJux

Wie kann man denn den autologin abschalten ? (bei Calculate)

Ich hatte bei der Installation dummerweise nur einen <Gast> angelegt und keinen zusätzlichen <Benutzer>

mit der Option <automatisch einloggen>

-------

Edit: Den darf man bei der Installation auch nicht anlegen. Ansonsten bleibt initramfs hängen. 

Habs 3x ausprobiert. Den zusätzlichen <Benutzer> (Edit:dann später) per konsole erstellen

----

Wenn ich mich nun auslogge, loggt sich immer nur der <Gast> ein. 

Mein neu angelegter <Benutzer> wird einfach ignoriert. Bei gentoo ging es ganz einfach, da der boot in eine Konsole erfolgt.

(calculate)

Desktop: XFCE

Login-Manager: ??? sddm ???

(Kann man irgendwie abfragen, welcher Login-Manager installiert ist ?) Falls notwendigLast edited by LuxJux on Sat Jul 14, 2018 4:55 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## LuxJux

Neu installieren geht grad nicht.

```
plasma ~ # cl-update

Repositories synchronization

 * Checking Distros updates ...                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Checking Calculate updates ...                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Checking Gentoo updates ...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Synchronization finished

System configuration

 * Update server https://mirror.koddos.net/calculate-linux

Updating packages

 * Calculating dependencies ...

 * Listing packages for installation  

 * Assistant to import PIM data from other applications into Akonadi (N) kde-apps/akonadi-import-wizard-17.12.3 (0 KiB)

 * Calendar support library (U) kde-apps/calendarsupport-17.12.3 (0 KiB)

 * Calendar viewer for KDE PIM (U) kde-apps/eventviews-17.12.3 (0 KiB)

 * Incidence editor for korganizer (U) kde-apps/incidenceeditor-17.12.3 (0 KiB)

 * KDE accounts providers (U) kde-apps/kaccounts-providers-17.12.3 (0 KiB)

 * Address book application based on KDE Frameworks (N) kde-apps/kaddressbook-17.12.3 (0 KiB)

 * Client library to access and handling of KAlarm calendar data (U) kde-apps/kalarmcal-17.12.3 (0 KiB)

 * Libraries for KDE PIM applications (U) kde-apps/kdepim-apps-libs-17.12.3 (0 KiB)

 * Runtime plugin collection to extend the functionality of KDE PIM (U) kde-apps/kdepim-runtime-17.12.3 (0 KiB)

 * Email client, supporting POP3 and IMAP mailboxes. (U) kde-apps/kmail-17.12.3 (0 KiB)

 * Assistant for KMail accounts configuration (U) kde-apps/kmail-account-wizard-17.12.3 (0 KiB)

 * Container application to unify several major PIM applications within one (U) kde-apps/kontact-17.12.3 (0 KiB)

 * Organizational assistant, providing calendars and other similar functionality (U) kde-apps/korganizer-17.12.3 (0 KiB)

 * KDE Telepathy account management kcm (U) kde-apps/ktp-accounts-kcm-17.12.3 (0 KiB)                 

 * KDE Telepathy notification handler (U) kde-apps/ktp-approver-17.12.3 (0 KiB)                           

 * KDE Telepathy authentication handler (U) kde-apps/ktp-auth-handler-17.12.3 (0 KiB)                         

 * KDE Telepathy audio/video conferencing ui (U) kde-apps/ktp-call-ui-17.12.3 (0 KiB)                                     

 * KDE Telepathy contact list (U) kde-apps/ktp-contact-list-17.12.3 (0 KiB)                                                    

 * KDE Telepathy krunner plugin (U) kde-apps/ktp-contact-runner-17.12.3 (0 KiB)                                                          

 * KDE Telepathy file transfer handler (U) kde-apps/ktp-filetransfer-handler-17.12.3 (0 KiB)                                                  

 * KDE Telepathy workspace integration (U) kde-apps/ktp-kded-module-17.12.3 (0 KiB)                                                                     

 * KDE Telepathy file manager plugin to send files to contacts (U) kde-apps/ktp-send-file-17.12.3 (0 KiB)                                                    

 * KDE Telepathy text chat window (U) kde-apps/ktp-text-ui-17.12.3 (0 KiB)                                                                                              

 * Library for gravatar integration (U) kde-apps/libgravatar-17.12.3 (0 KiB)                                                                                                

 * Common PIM libraries (U) kde-apps/libksieve-17.12.3 (0 KiB)                                                                                                                 

 * Common mail library (U) kde-apps/mailcommon-17.12.3 (0 KiB)                                                                                                                    

 * Library to import mail from various sources (U) kde-apps/mailimporter-17.12.3 (0 KiB)                                                                                             

 * Libraries for messaging functions (U) kde-apps/messagelib-17.12.3 (0 KiB)                                               

 * Assistant to backup and archive PIM data and configuration (N) kde-apps/pim-data-exporter-17.12.3 (0 KiB)              

 * Common PIM libraries (U) kde-apps/pimcommon-17.12.3 (0 KiB)

 * Plasma Telepathy client (U) kde-apps/plasma-telepathy-meta-17.12.3 (0 KiB)

 * Library to determine holidays and other special events for a geographical region (N) kde-frameworks/kholidays-5.46.0 (0 KiB)

 * Extra Plasma applets and engines (U) kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.12.5 (0 KiB)

 * KDE Plasma workspace hotkey module (U) kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.12.5 (0 KiB)

 * KDE Plasma menu editor (U) kde-plasma/kmenuedit-5.12.5 (0 KiB)

 * KDE Plasma desktop (U) kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.12.5-r1 (0 KiB)

 * Merge this to pull in all Plasma 5 packages (U) kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.12.5 (0 KiB)

 * KDE Plasma workspace (U) kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.12.5 (0 KiB)

 * Power management for KDE Plasma Shell (U) kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.12.5 (0 KiB)

 * NetworkManager OpenVPN plugin (U) net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-1.8.2 (0 KiB)

 * NetworkManager PPTP plugin (U) net-misc/networkmanager-pptp-1.2.4 (0 KiB)

 * NetworkManager VPNC plugin (U) net-misc/networkmanager-vpnc-1.2.4 (0 KiB)

 * Powerful BitTorrent client based on KDE Frameworks (U) net-p2p/ktorrent-5.1.0 (0 KiB)

 * Virtual for notification daemon dbus service (rR) virtual/notification-daemon-0 (0 KiB)

 * Listing packages for removal

 * kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.12.0

 * kde-apps/kde4-l10n-16.12.0

 * kde-apps/kdepim-l10n-16.12.0

 * kde-apps/kholidays-16.12.0

 * 44 packages will be installed, 0 KiB will be downloaded

Would you like to merge these packages? (Yes/No): 

 * (1 of 44) NetworkManager VPNC plugin

 * Emerging net-misc/networkmanager-vpnc-1.2.4 ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * (2 of 44) NetworkManager PPTP plugin

 * Emerging net-misc/networkmanager-pptp-1.2.4 ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * (3 of 44) NetworkManager OpenVPN plugin

 * Emerging net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-1.8.2 ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * (4 of 44) Library to determine holidays and other special events for a geographical region

 * Emerging kde-frameworks/kholidays-5.46.0 ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Installing net-misc/networkmanager-pptp-1.2.4 [1.2.2] ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * (5 of 44) Common PIM libraries

 * Emerging kde-apps/pimcommon-17.12.3 ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Installing net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-1.8.2 [1.2.4] ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * (6 of 44) KDE Telepathy contact list

 * Emerging kde-apps/ktp-contact-list-17.12.3 ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Installing net-misc/networkmanager-vpnc-1.2.4 [1.2.2] ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * (7 of 44) Library to import mail from various sources

 * Emerging kde-apps/mailimporter-17.12.3 ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Installing kde-frameworks/kholidays-5.46.0 ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * (8 of 44) KDE Telepathy file transfer handler

 * Emerging kde-apps/ktp-filetransfer-handler-17.12.3 ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * (9 of 44) KDE Telepathy audio/video conferencing ui

 * Emerging kde-apps/ktp-call-ui-17.12.3 ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * (10 of 44) KDE Telepathy authentication handler

 * Emerging kde-apps/ktp-auth-handler-17.12.3 ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * (11 of 44) KDE Telepathy workspace integration

 * Emerging kde-apps/ktp-kded-module-17.12.3 ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * (12 of 44) KDE Telepathy krunner plugin

 * Emerging kde-apps/ktp-contact-runner-17.12.3 ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Installing kde-apps/pimcommon-17.12.3 [16.12.0] ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Installing kde-apps/ktp-contact-list-17.12.3 [16.12.0] ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Installing kde-apps/mailimporter-17.12.3 [16.12.0] ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * Installing kde-apps/ktp-filetransfer-handler-17.12.3 [16.12.0] ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Installing kde-apps/ktp-call-ui-17.12.3 [16.12.0] ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * Installing kde-apps/ktp-auth-handler-17.12.3 [16.12.0] ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Installing kde-apps/ktp-kded-module-17.12.3 [16.12.0] ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * Installing kde-apps/ktp-contact-runner-17.12.3 [16.12.0] ...                                                     [ ok ]

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libplasma.so.3.0.0 (kde-frameworks/kdelibs-4.14.24)

>>> package: sys-libs/readline-7.0_p3

 *  - /lib64/libreadline.so.6

 *  - /lib64/libreadline.so.6.3

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libguilereadline-v-17.so.17.0.3 (dev-scheme/guile-1.8.8-r3)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/python3.4/lib-dynload/readline.cpython-34m.so (dev-lang/python-3.4.5)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/ruby/2.1.0/x86_64-linux/readline.so (dev-lang/ruby-2.1.9)

>>> package: sys-libs/ncurses-6.1-r2

 *  - /lib64/libtinfow.so.5

 *  - /lib64/libtinfow.so.5.9

 *  - /lib64/libtinfo.so.5

 *  - /lib64/libtinfo.so.5.9

 *      used by /lib64/libreadline.so.6 (preserved)

 *      used by /lib64/libreadline.so.6.3 (preserved)

 *  - /lib64/libncursesw.so.5

 *  - /lib64/libncursesw.so.5.9

 *      used by /usr/lib64/python3.4/lib-dynload/_curses.cpython-34m.so (dev-lang/python-3.4.5)

 *  - /usr/lib64/libpanelw.so.5

 *  - /usr/lib64/libpanelw.so.5.9

 *      used by /usr/lib64/python3.4/lib-dynload/_curses_panel.cpython-34m.so (dev-lang/python-3.4.5)

>>> package: sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0_p20160416-r2

 *  - /usr/lib64/libpolkit-qt-core-1.so.1

 *  - /usr/lib64/libpolkit-qt-core-1.so.1.112.0

 *      used by /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/kauth/backend/kauth_backend_plugin.so (kde-frameworks/kdelibs-4.14.24)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

 * Emerge failed

 * Update failed

```

Last edited by LuxJux on Mon Jun 11, 2018 8:18 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## LuxJux

Zwischenspeicherung. 

Sicherlich hab ich gelesen. calculate bootet trotzden in den <Gast>

/etc/sddm.conf

```
#------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Modified Calculate Utilities 3.5.0.10

# Processed template files:

# /var/lib/layman/calculate/profiles/templates/3.5/3_ac_install_live/1-merge/x11-misc/sddm/sddm.conf

# For modify this file, create /etc/sddm.conf.clt template.

#------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Autologin]

# Whether sddm should automatically log back into sessions when they exit

Relogin=false

# Name of session file for autologin session

Session=

# Username for autologin session

User=benutzer

[General]

# Halt command

HaltCommand=/sbin/shutdown -h -P now

# Input method module

InputMethod=

# Initial NumLock state. Can be on, off or none.

# If property is set to none, numlock won't be changed

# NOTE: Currently ignored if autologin is enabled.

Numlock=on

# Reboot command

RebootCommand=/sbin/shutdown -r now

[Theme]

# Current theme name

Current=maldives

# Cursor theme used in the greeter

CursorTheme=Calculate

# Number of users to use as threshold

# above which avatars are disabled

# unless explicitly enabled with EnableAvatars

DisableAvatarsThreshold=7

# Enable display of custom user avatars

EnableAvatars=true

# Global directory for user avatars

# The files should be named <username>.face.icon

FacesDir=/usr/share/sddm/faces

# Theme directory path

ThemeDir=/usr/share/sddm/themes

[Users]

# Default $PATH for logged in users

DefaultPath=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin

# Comma-separated list of shells.

# Users with these shells as their default won't be listed

HideShells=

# Comma-separated list of users that should not be listed

HideUsers=

# Maximum user id for displayed users

MaximumUid=65000

# Minimum user id for displayed users

MinimumUid=1000

# Remember the session of the last successfully logged in user

RememberLastSession=true

# Remember the last successfully logged in user

RememberLastUser=true

[Wayland]

# Path to a script to execute when starting the desktop session

SessionCommand=/usr/share/sddm/scripts/wayland-session

# Directory containing available Wayland sessions

SessionDir=

# Path to the user session log file

SessionLogFile=.local/share/sddm/wayland-session.log

[X11]

# Path to a script to execute when starting the display server

DisplayCommand=/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup

# Path to a script to execute when stopping the display server

DisplayStopCommand=/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xstop

# Xlogin script path

# A script to execute before user login

LoginCommand=/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xlogin

# Xlogout script path

# A script to execute before user logout

LogoutCommand=/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xlogout

# The lowest virtual terminal number that will be used.

MinimumVT=7

# Arguments passed to the X server invocation

ServerArguments=-nolisten tcp

# Path to X server binary

ServerPath=/usr/bin/X

# Path to a script to execute when starting the desktop session

SessionCommand=/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsession

# Directory containing available X sessions

SessionDir=/usr/share/xsessions

# Path to the user session log file

SessionLogFile=.local/share/sddm/xorg-session.log

# Path to the Xauthority file

UserAuthFile=.Xauthority

# Path to xauth binary

XauthPath=/usr/bin/xauth

# Path to Xephyr binary

XephyrPath=/usr/bin/Xephyr

```

Last edited by LuxJux on Thu Jun 14, 2018 2:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LuxJux

Weitere Probier-Versuche

Edit: grub.cfg with option 

nox

```

Cannot change (irgendwas mit ./././auth-...)
```

Last edited by LuxJux on Mon Jun 11, 2018 11:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Tyrus

Kannst du mal das "User=benutzer" unter Autologin in der /etc/sddm.conf umstellen auf "User=". Also da gar nix angeben. Das ist was in meiner sddm.conf steht.

----------

## LuxJux

Danke für deine Antwort. 

Du mußt aber schon auch mit calculate rumspielen. Sonst bringt das nichts.

----------

## Tyrus

Wieso das?

Ich hab ein normales Gentoo-Linux am laufen. Ich glaube nicht, das du viele findest, die calculate nutzen, sorry.

Versuchs doch einfach mal.

----------

## LuxJux

Vielleicht hört sich das nun doof an.

Doch ich bin ein Linux-Umsteiger.

.....da brauch ich mein Win8,1 was läuft

......da brauch ich mein gentoo was läuft

und

.......ich brauch mein Calc was läuft (weil das wesentlich besser konfiguriert ist)

---------------------

Edit: OT entferntLast edited by LuxJux on Thu Jun 14, 2018 2:41 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

LuxJux,

heh, dies ist ein Gentoo Support Forum.

Ist nicht unhöflich gemeint, aber frage zu den Calculate-Linux Sachen doch besser in deren eigens dafür vorgesehenen Forum nach - dort wird man bezüglich Calculate wahrscheinlich besser weiterhelfen können.

----------

## LuxJux

Bitte entschuldigt meine schroffe Antwort von gestern. 3x neu installieren ergibt Frust.

Und dann kippt auch noch das update weg.

@Tyrus: Danke für den Versuch der Hilfe. So sah meine sddm.conf vorher aus

@josef.95: Wer, wenn nicht das gentoo-forum, könnte die Datei finden, in der der richtige boot stattfindet ?

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Laut Wikipedia ist Calculate zu 100% compatible with Gentoo, but provides official binary repository updates. 

 

Edit: joseph, da hab ich auch nachgefragt. Aber mein english. Und russisch kann ich gar nicht. ( Auch nicht mit google translate)

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Danke für deine Antwort. 
> 
> Du mußt aber schon auch mit calculate rumspielen. Sonst bringt das nichts.

 

Manche Distributionen regeln das natürlich anders und manche haben da eine andere Art der Konfiguration. Aber der Vorschlag von Tyrus klingt logisch.

Versuche mal es ein wenig auf zu gliedern. Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei dir ausschaut und bin vom Mitlesen nicht sicher ob du nur eine VM hast oder dual boot oder mehrere Computer, Laptops, Server.

Fangen wir mal an:

1. Bios oder UEFI

2. Startet den Boot-Loader wie Grub (1 oder 2), Lilo...

3. Startet den Kernel..

4. Startet das Init-System. (openrc, Systemd oder alternativen..)

5. Welche die ganzen Initialisierungs-Scripte startet und auch die Treiber lädt und alles am besten parallel zügig ohne Komplikationen.

Letztlich ist das Init-System auch verantwortlich was dann gestartet wird, also welcher Login-Manager (gdm, kdm), ein SSHd Server für das entfernte Einloggen oder welche tty (Ich nenne so immer die Alt + STRG + 1, Alt + Strg + 2,... Konsolen weil ich nicht weiß wie die sich genau nennen. tty ist das kürzel für teletypewriter also Fernschreiber *g*).

Der Auto-Login ist ein Problem, das man auf ganz unterschiedliche Arten lösen kann. Zum Beispiel könnte man das in GDM oder KDM einstellen. Dann ist das aber eine Funktion von KDE oder Gnome. Dann könnte man halt auch sagen "Wenn der X-Server hoch kommt, starte von User X automatisch einen Desktop." In dem Fall braucht man dann nur dem Init-Script zu sagen das es den X-Server starten soll.

Dann gibt es aber auch die Möglichkeit das wenn sich ein User einloggt etwas passiert (~.bashrc), welche halt den Terminal-Login vorbereitet....

Versuch einfach mal raus zu finden wie das bei dir Zusammen hängt, kannst ja per rc-show schauen welche Init-Scripte gestartet wurden und als root per 

```
ps -AL
```

 welche Prozesse laufen.

Wenn GDM dabei ist, schaut das bei mir bei Systemd aktuell so aus:

```
 # ps -AL | grep -i gdm

 2162  2162 ?        00:00:00 gdm

 2228  2228 ?        00:00:00 gdm-session-wor

 2241  2241 tty7     00:00:00 gdm-x-session

 2493  2493 ?        00:00:00 gdm-session-wor

 2518  2518 tty8     00:00:00 gdm-x-session
```

Weil auf tty7 gdm läuft und ich als eingeloggter Nutzer auf tty 8. Bei mehreren Nutzern landet der nächste auf tty9 usw... ja man kann dann auch mit alt + strg + 7 wieder zum GDM wechseln und per alt + strg + 8 zurück zum Desktop.

Ich würde ja davon ausgehen das ein "Gast" einfach ein normaler User ist, der Gast heißt und von einem Skript bei der Installation angelegt wurde. Es ist aber auch möglich das calculate da mehr Aufwand betrieben hat und immer ein neuer Desktop erstellt wird und alle Nutzer-Daten in einem temporären nie wieder kehrenden Verzeichnis liegen und ein Gast nur so etwas wie ein Linux-Live-CD-Umgebung bekommt, aber ob sich jemand so viele Mühe macht...?

Vielleicht findest du Informationen im User-Log. Also wenn du als gast da bist... einfach: ~.local/share/sddm/xorg-session.log da mal rein schauen. ssdm, scheint ja auch eher ein Desktop zu sein als ein Login-Manager.

Viel Spaß bei der Spuren Suche!

----------

## LuxJux

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Manche Distributionen regeln das natürlich anders und manche haben da eine andere Art der Konfiguration. Aber der Vorschlag von Tyrus klingt logisch.
> 
> Versuche mal es ein wenig auf zu gliedern. Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei dir ausschaut und bin vom Mitlesen nicht sicher ob du nur eine VM hast oder dual boot oder mehrere Computer, Laptops, Server.

 

Ja, so sah meine sddm.conf vorher aus

startxfce4 -> unknown command

sddm -> cannot change the auth-file (Eigentlich versucht calc jetzt den Desktop zu laden. Aber funktioniert nicht)

Nein, das ist lediglich 1 Desktop-PC. Jedoch mit Dual-Boot (grub) Win8.1, calc, gentoo

josef.95: Von welcher Ecke aus gentoo gelernt wird, ist doch eigentlich unerheblich.Last edited by LuxJux on Sat Jun 23, 2018 9:13 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## LuxJux

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Es ist aber auch möglich das calculate da mehr Aufwand betrieben hat und immer ein neuer Desktop erstellt wird und alle Nutzer-Daten in einem temporären nie wieder kehrenden Verzeichnis liegen und ein Gast nur so etwas wie ein Linux-Live-CD-Umgebung bekommt, aber ob sich jemand so viele Mühe macht...?
> 
> Vielleicht findest du Informationen im User-Log. Also wenn du als gast da bist... einfach: ~.local/share/sddm/xorg-session.log da mal rein schauen. ssdm, scheint ja auch eher ein Desktop zu sein als ein Login-Manager.
> 
> Viel Spaß bei der Spuren Suche!

 

Demnächst

P.S.:  (fresh install)

calc 17.6 kann nicht mehr updaten

calc 17.12.2 findet kein Netzwerk

----------------

Edit:edit

----------

## LuxJux

```

plasma ~ # nano ~.local/share/sddm/xorg-session.log

nano: Zugriff auf '~.local/share/sddm/xorg-session.log' nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

plasma ~ # 

```

Last edited by LuxJux on Sun Jun 24, 2018 1:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LuxJux

Tschuldigung. nano ist wohl irgendwie weg.

Da hier ebend ein update durchläuft....ich schau morgen nochmal rein

----------

## Max Steel

warum nano weg ist liegt sicherlich daran dass im @system Set nurnoch virtual/editor enthalten ist. welches zwar standardmäßig nano installiert, aber wenn du händisch einen anderen Editor bevorzugst wird bei einem depclean nano gerne entfernt. weil virtual/editor durch deinen anderen Editor ausreichen erfüllt wird dass nano nicht mehr benötigt wird.

Um den delete zu verhindern müsstest du nano in die world-file mit aufnehmen.

Um die editoren welche von virtual/editor berücksichtigt werden zu durchschauen empfehle ich den Befehl `equery depgraph virtual/editor`

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> plasma ~ # nano ~.local/share/sddm/xorg-session.log
> ...

 

Ja schau da hab ich das erste / vergessen. Probiere mal:

nano ~/.local/share/sddm/xorg-session.log

*ist mir wirklich peinlich*

Edit: Bedenke das die Tilde sich immer auf das Home-Verzeichnis des aktuellen Nutzers bezieht. Wenn du das als Root öffnest ist das /root/.local/share .... aber als dein Nuzter oder Gast.. findest du das bei dem im Home Verzeichnis. Die Dateien mit dem Punkt am Anfang werden ja in der Regel vor dem Nutzer versteckt. Aber gerade so was wie die Fehlermeldungen der X-Session oder dein ssdm, liegen halt bei dem Nuzter im Home-Verzeichnis der sich halt gerade anmeldet.

----------

## LuxJux

Der Umzug auf die SSD hat wunderbar funktioniert.....ok, mit ein paar Haken und Ösen.

Ich darf nur nicht die SATA's ausstöpseln, Sonst gibzs ein UUID-Problem beim hochfahren

------------------

Hab ich nur die ssd dran, gibts ein UUID-Problem. Und gentoo startet nicht.

Wenn alle Platten dran sind, kein Problem.

----------

## LuxJux

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> LuxJux,
> 
> heh, dies ist ein Gentoo Support Forum.
> 
> Ist nicht unhöflich gemeint, aber frage zu den Calculate-Linux Sachen doch besser in deren eigens dafür vorgesehenen Forum nach - dort wird man bezüglich Calculate wahrscheinlich besser weiterhelfen können.

 

Ganz große Entschuldigung an dich. Natürlich ist dies hier ein gentoo Forum. Es hat eine Weile gedauert, bis Wissen nachgesickert ist.

Ganz viele Firmen z.B. bauen Autos (linux). Und die fahren alle mit z.B. SuperE10 

Doch die Einstellungen von einem Motor können in dem anderen Motor nicht benutzt werden. (gentoo, Sabayon, funtoo oder calculate)

Soviel hab ich nun verstanden.

Meine Fragen sind teilweise unverständlich. Das liegt jedoch an mangeldem Sachverstand und wie das in ComputerSprache heißt.

Doch das Forum ist klasse. ALLE bisherigen Probleme mit gentoo sind gelöst.

Das der login bei CALC mit <benutzer> nicht funktioniert.......anderes Problem.

Wollte das nur mal gasagt haben.

----------

## LuxJux

 *Tyrus wrote:*   

>  Ich glaube nicht, das du viele findest, die calculate nutzen, sorry.

 

Die Aufrufe erzählen was anderes.

Und im Calc-Forum weiß auch niemand, wie das geändert werden kann.

----------

## Tyrus

Im calc-Forum hattest du geschrieben:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Even editing /etc/sddm.conf did not help (Update is finding the manipulation)
> 
> 

 

Das ist eine wichtige Information, die du hier ausgelassen hast. Wenn das Update die Änderung zurücksetzt, ist klar das das nicht klappt. 

Frage ist aber, klappt es wenn du meinen Änderungsvorschlag von oben da reinnimmst und das Update erstmal nicht gleich wieder laufen lässt, sondern erstmal schaust wies klappt?

Ich weiss nicht wie das im calc-Linux ist aber man kann Verzeichnisse die beim Updaten nicht einfach überschrieben werden sollen schützen. Unter Gentoo musst du dafür im make.conf  einen Eintrag machen mit CONFIG_PROTECT="/etcsddm.conf". Wobei das im Gentoo auch nicht nötig ist weil /etc und alle Unterverzeichnisse eh geschützt sind. Nur wenn du Verzeichnisse ausserhalb von /etc schützen willst, wird ein Eintrag im make.conf nötig.

Was bedeutet der Schutz?

Es wird nicht einfach Überschrieben sondern es wird eine Datei angelegt die mit  "._cfg*" anfängt und den Namen der Orginaldatei im Namen enthält. portage macht einen drauf aufmerksam in so einem Fall. Du kannst das dann mit Hand löschen wenn du nichts zurücksetzen willst.

Wie das jetzt in Calculate geregelt wird weiss ich nicht. Aber da es ein Gentoo-Ableger haben die eventuell auch den Mechnismus beibehalten?

Ah ich hab sogar was gefunden dazu bei Calculate: https://www.calculate-linux.org/main/en/make_conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_PROTECT = [space delimited list of files and/or directories]
> 
> All files and/or directories that are defined here will have "config file protection" enabled for them. See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of emerge(1) for more information.
> ...

 

Das gibts da also auch. Du musst mal selber weiter in der Doku lesen. Also "man emerge" und da der Breich CONFIGURATION FILES.

Calculate hat doch sehr viele Parallelen.

----------

## bbgermany

Hallo,

auch ich finde, dass ist hier fehl am Platz etwas zu Calculate zu fragen, aber starte bitte mal "gdmsetup". Auf diversen in kyrilischen Schriftzeichen gehaltenen Seiten sieht es so aus, als wenn man es dort abschalten kann. Ja das gilt auch für XFCE so wie ich das sehen konnte...

MfG. Stefan

----------

## LuxJux

Solange dies Thema von der Moderation nicht geschlossen wird, werde ich versuchen das Problem in einem Forum zu lösen,

wo ich auch mitreden kann.

@Tyrus: Die sddm.conf war vorher so, wie von dir vorgeschlagen. Und hat nicht funktioniert.

@bbgermany: Danke erstmal für den Hint

P.S.: Die Entscheidung würde ich natürlich akzeptieren.

Es ist ein gentoo-Forum und man kann nicht einfach "Motor-Einstellungen" von anderen Distros benutzen.

Auch wenn die zu 100 % kompatibel sind.

-----------------

Edit:

```

plasma ~ # gdmsetup

-su: gdmsetup: Kommando nicht gefunden.

plasma ~ # emerge -av gdmsetup

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "gdmsetup".

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: app-portage/deltup, sys-apps/hwsetup, media-sound/gmtp?

plasma ~ #
```

Edit2: Einige Buchstaben auf DE geändert

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Wenn Calculate zu Gentoo kompatibel sein soll, sollte der Login Manager der benutzt wird doch in der Datei /etc/conf.d/xdm stehen, wenn man den kennt kann man darüber nachdenken wie man die Einstellungen verändert.

Hast du auch mal probiert was passiert wenn du den Gast User löschst und durch einen normalen User ersetzt (uid und gid beachten) ?

----------

## LuxJux

(Schnelle Rückmeldung)

Danke, Child of Sun

Langsam wird ein Schuh draus. Hier die xdm

```
#------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Modified Calculate Utilities 3.5.8.24

# Processed template files:

# /var/lib/layman/calculate/profiles/templates/3.5/3_ac_install_live/1-merge/x11-base/xorg-server/conf.d/xdm

# For modify this file, create /etc/conf.d/xdm.clt template.

#------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CHECKVT=7

XUSER=benutzer

DISPLAYMANAGER="bash"

START_STOP_ARGS="--background -- /usr/bin/xautologin $XUSER $CHECKVT"

```

Das funktioniert. 

Auf dein Anraten hin, wurde es auch mit ( XUSER= ) probiert. Ohne Erfolg. Der Startvorgang stoppt. 

Ein Anmelde-Formular wird nicht gestartet.

Edit: /var/lib/layman/calculate/profiles/templates/3.5/3_ac_install_live/1-merge/x11-base/xorg-server/conf.d/xdm

Da steht genau das gleiche drin.

Welcher DisplayManager benutzt open-rc ? slim, lightdm ?

gdm ist systemd

----------

## firefly

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> (Schnelle Rückmeldung)
> 
> Danke, Child of Sun
> 
> Langsam wird ein Schuh draus. Hier die xdm
> ...

 

openrc verwendet keinen explizit, das ist alles konfigurationssache. In der default Einstellung wurde xdm in der /etc/conf.d/xdm als DISPLAYMANAGER angegeben.

Aber du kannst jeden möglichen displaymanager dort angeben, der im system installiert ist.

Und gdm ist nicht systemd! GDM ist der dispalymanager vom GNOME projekt.

----------

## LuxJux

Ist zwar keine saubere Lösung für sddm geworden, doch mit xdm erhalte ich wie gewünscht nun wieder einen ordentlichen Login

mit Passworteingabe.

Interessanterweise startet guest mit xfce, der benutzer mit kde. (Für mich allerdings uninteressant)

Thema auf gelöst gesetzt.

----------

